# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 3/2020 by Pikulica1985

## Pikulica1985

Evo cure, novo odbrojavanje. 
Listu ce sada preuzeti Beck. 
Želim Vam svima brdo novih plusića što prije  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Jeiii... Čestike na odbrojavanju! Neka bude kratko i slatko! Pikulice kako si ti i tvoja trudnoća? Potpuno smo te zanemarile. 
Beck, rasturi tu listu. 
Lotus, baš mi je žao.

----------


## ljube555

> Evo cure, novo odbrojavanje. 
> Listu ce sada preuzeti Beck. 
> Želim Vam svima brdo novih plusića što prije


Cestitam na novom odbrojavanju!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Sretno cure na novom odbrojavanju! Pikulice dodji na temu "sto nas veseli u trudnoci"  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Hej cure!

Evo liste za danas, ako sam nekog fulala pišite mi i nemojte zamjeriti  :Smile: )

Lista za
18.07.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pikulica1985 ~~~~~67.dc +
Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 54.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~18.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

Lotus ako sam dobro pokopčala jučer si procurila pa je danas 2. Dc?
Budem ispravila ako je krivo.
Himalaya da nastavim s prošle teme - ma ne vježbam ništa nikako. Prije par godina jesam a sad sam prikovana za stolicu cijeli dan na poslu / u autu.
Ja bi vježbala nešto tako kao jogu i malo više hodala ali nikako se natjerat...

----------


## lotus5

Beck, tako je, dobro si napisala  :Smile: 
Cure, koliko god stereotipno zvučalo, danas je novi dan. Danas sam već skulirana, puno sam pričala s MM, kao i inače a jučer  nakon posla je došao doma s mojim omiljenom sladoledom, već je bilo bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ne tako.  :Smile: 
Pikulica više nije na listi. Ovo je njeno odbrojavanje.

----------


## Beck

Hvala Beti!
Zaboravih Pikulicu obrisati  :Smile: 

Evo liste za danas (bez Pikulice)
19.07.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 55.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~19.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke na novom odbrojavanju!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Većina nas je u niskom startu za pokrivanje. Bome...nadam se cure da ste na Go haha

----------


## Beck

20.07.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 56.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~20.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

Sve smo u niskom.startu pa nitko ni ne piše baš  :Yes: 
A nemam ni ja kaj pametnog za reći osim da nisam krenula mjeriti BT kako sam rekla da ću početi nakon M ...
Niti sam počela vježbati.
Niti se dobro hranim, tj trudim se ali se zeznem svaki dan s nekom gluposti...
Ajde barem sam popila vrkutu danas i dodatke prehrani.
Moram opet krenuti paziti na hranu, moram se naručiti kod ginekologa i endokrinologa također - a neda mi se jer znam kakav je kaos zbog ove korone...

----------


## IvchyOs

Ništa od mog pokrivanja ni ovulacije. Opet probojno krvarenje.
Naručujem se sutra kod ginekologice

----------


## Garawa

Mi smo kao prokrili..čekam da temperatura potvrdi O.. nikada čudnije lh trakice do sada..

----------


## Himalaya

Mi ćemo na jesen u novi postupak jer doktorica ide na GO, a ovaj ciklus tempirani odnosi s femarom. Tko zna možda nas iznenadi nešto  :Smile:  Veselim se svemu što budućnost nosi, nadam se da neće bit preoštra. 
Garawa, zašto su bile čudne? Ma ja sam njih maknula jer su me samo stresirale. 
Ivchy, jesi ti vadila hormone?

----------


## lotus5

Što se tiče vježbanja ja vec godinu dana govorim kako ću se pokrenuti Al još ništa od toga, nije baš pohvalno.
Akcija nam svima slijedi haha a za tjedan dana MM i mene (ako uopće možemo skupa, zbog korone) čekaju prve konzultacije. Himalaya, jel svi s riječkoge humane idu na GO pa tek nastavljaju na jesen ili?

----------


## Garawa

Cure, jel vama ovdje iskacu neke reklame ili samo meni?

----------


## Garawa

Cijelo vrijeme su neke tamne.. a peak nikada slabiji nego sada..da nemam aplikaciju ne bi ni vidjela razliku.

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, idu da. Oni uvijek imaju ljetnu stanku u 8.mjesecu. Znaš li kod koje si doktorice?

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, konzultacije imamo 28., onda pretpostavljam da nastavljamo u rujnu (ako svi idu na GO), u osmom eventualno pretrage napraviti koje nam fale. U mailu sam spomenula dr.Tinu.

----------


## Himalaya

Pregledat će nalaze koje imaš, reći će ti što još moraš napravit, predložit će protokol za liječenje i na jesen akcija. S obzirom da se vodimo kao idiopatska neplodnosti, mi smo započeli s tempiranim odnosima. Sad da idem ispočetka nikad ne bih pristala na to gubljenje vremena. Nemoj ni ti pristajat na ono što misliš da nije za tebe. Ja sam isto kod dr. Tine. Jako je draga, ali nekad zna biti površna. Sve u svemu zadovoljna sam s njom i ne bih je još mijenjala.

----------


## lotus5

Po nalazima koje za sada imamo rekla bih da je ista stvar i kod nas, ali nisam liječnik pa želim "dijagnozu" dobiti od njih. Nakon dvije i pol godine pokušavanja u "kućnoj radinosti", od toga praćenje ovulacijskim trakicama skoro godinu dana stajališta smo da počnemo odmah s nečim konrektnim, u dogovoru s liječnikom naravno.

----------


## IvchyOs

Prošli put je bilo ok. 
Sad moram opet. Ja sam skroz u strahu da je kasno za mene. 
I razmišljam kako ću se osjećati ako ne uspijem i kako da prihvatim da možda ništa od toga. 
Psiha je gadna stvar

----------


## Himalaya

Jesi vadila amh? Koliko imaš godina? Zaboravila sam, sorry ako sam pitala već...

----------


## Beck

Hej cure,

evo liste za 22.7.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 58.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~22.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

Kod mene neka ludnica na poslu - jučer kompletno zaboravila i na forum i na listu.
Kod mene 11.dc - ovulacija mu bude oko 19.d - no evo ja već sad osjećam da dolazi.
Tako mi je svaki mjesec - bar 7 dana ranije krene neki iscjedak koji je na tragu eggwhite (nije to još to al blizu bude) i boluckanje. Osjetila baš jako jučer lijevi jajnik.
Jel ima još koja od vas da tako rano krenu bolovi/iscjedak prije ovulacije?

----------


## Beck

Garawa i meni tu i tamo izleti neka reklama, pa tek onda forum/ tema  :Unsure:

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, tako i meni bude, ali s obzirom na folikulometrije, shvatila sam da to ništa ne znači  :Smile:  Ja bih pomislila "Evo sad će, samo što nije", a doktori "Dođite vi meni opet za 3 dana pa ćemo vidjeti je li što naraslo". Tako da...nije mi to baš pouzdan indikator haha Mi smo ovaj ciklus na tempiranim odnosima s femarom pa ću sljedeći tjedan na folikulometrije bez postupka. Sad mi je već lakše da neću morat razbijat glavu s trakicama i nagađanjem je li ili nije ovulacija.

----------


## Garawa

https://ibb.co/DDVmPXS Ja sam tek danas uhvatila pravi peak.. 
Pošto je cijeli prošli ciklus druga faza nešto mrljalo i kapalo..pojma nemam koji sam točno dan u ciklusu..

----------


## Beck

Lista za 23.7.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 59.dc

Odbrojavalice

JelenaR~~~~~~~~~23.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

Garawa to je pravi peak! Nadam se da ste pokrili sve!
Ja ću tek kroz 5 dana krenuti s trakicama... 
Himalaya da tak sam ja došla kod svoje a ona meni kaže da će O danas ili sutra. Na kraju 0 5 dana nakon tog pregleda... Tako da nemam pojma više što da mislim...
Očekujem O oko 19.dc klasično.
Pijem vrkutu još uvijek ali nisam baš redovita - popijem kad se sjetim :D

----------


## IvchyOs

> Jesi vadila amh? Koliko imaš godina? Zaboravila sam, sorry ako sam pitala već...


Nisam... 38  :starac:  :štrika: 
Valjda će me sad poslat na svašta

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, ja ti samo znam da ništa ne znam. Prije sam uvijek mislila da je moja ovulacija dan nakon obline sluzi koja je u mojem slučaju izrazito obilna, a na folikulometrijama se pokazalo da je dan prije. Nekad si mislim da je u njoj problem jer da napravi čep pa spermići ne mogu proć. Puna sam tako nekih medicinskih neutemeljenih teorija. 
Ivchy, odi si izvadit amh. On ti ukazuje na rezervu jajnih stanica. Međutim nije jedini pokazatelj s kakvim materijalom barataš.

----------


## Garawa

Gdje nam je zapelo odbrojavanje?

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Jeiii... Čestike na odbrojavanju! Neka bude kratko i slatko! Pikulice kako si ti i tvoja trudnoća? Potpuno smo te zanemarile. 
> Beck, rasturi tu listu. 
> Lotus, baš mi je žao.


“Malo” kasnim s odgovorom. Dobro sam, dobro smo  :Smile: 
Simptoma gotovo da i nemam, kupamo se, pored djece i obaveza po par dana i zaboravim da sam trudna  :Laughing: 

2,5 mjeseca prosla, za 9 dana idem u Zg na nifty i mini anomaly scan.

----------


## Beck

Hej cure!
Ja ne znam gdje su mi postovi  :Confused: 
Sigurna sam da sam u petak napisala listu...
No kako pišem sve preko moba moguće da nisam stisnula na odgovor, nemam pojma...
Ugl. lista za 26.7.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 62.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

Eto, moram bolje kontrolirati da li sam poslala post ili ne.
Uz sve to imala sam stvarno grozan vikend.
Već 3 dana ridam ko budala na svaku sitnicu. Danas se probudila s glavoboljom i još uvijek je tu.
Izgleda da je sve gore kako se O bliži...

----------


## Himalaya

Ja sam uživala u vikendu i sad sam spremna za nove pobjede. Danas počinjemo pokrivat pa ćemo vidjet gdje će nas to dovest.  :Smile: 
Cure, kako ste? Pearl se već odavno nije javila.

----------


## lotus5

Još koji dan pa ću pišnuti koju ovulacijsku...Sutra idemo na prve konzultacije na humanu i uzbuđena sam,  neki dan sam ih pitala ako možemo doći u paru s obzirom na epidemiološku situaciju i kaže mi žena da se trenutno može doći u paru a situacija se može promijeniti iz dana u dan...uglavnom, idemo skupa i nadam se da ćemo moći ući skupa, ipak smo zajedno u cijeloj ovoj priči  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Hej cure!
Lista za 27.7.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 63.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

Mi od sutra pokrivamo i krećem piškiti trakice. Meni O bude oko 19dc pa planiramo zabetonirati svaki drugi dan ili svaki dan do tada, ovisi kak nam se bude dalo  :Saint: 
Idem sutra na kontrolu za štitnjaču vaditi krv pa idući tjedan na pregled. Nisam ništa od terapije uzimala pa ne znam ni zašto idem na kontrolu, osim što se nadam da se samo sve izreguliralo ....

Mene zanima kako je JelenaR? Kad će testovi? Mene ti testovi vesele ko zadnju budalu  :Very Happy: 
Lotus to je super što možete ići zajedno. Javi nam kako je prošlo.

I nemojte mi se smijati ali naručila sam neki lubrikant kao za bolju pokretljivost plivača. Ne znam što bi o tome mislila ali ne škodi da probamo i to!
I to nešto što moram 10ak min prije odnosa uštrcat. A što je najgore od svega totalno sam povjerovala svim postovima i recenzijama gdje ekipa piše da im je to pomoglo hahahah
U petak mi dolazi dostava navodno pa ćemo da vidimo!

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, obavezno se javi! Sretno na konzultacijama!
Beck, kako se zove taj lubrikant? Haha

----------


## Beck

Kinderwunsch  :facepalm:  Od nekog prozvođača koji se zove Ritex.
Ja uzela preko amazona, došlo me oko 20-25eur s poštarinom. 
Ne znam jel smijem uopće to tu pisati, ali nije reklama već potez očajnika haha
Ali ima neka grupa na fejsu u kojoj sam i ja, pa je tamo dosta ženskica reklo da su uspjele prvi ili drugi ciklus s tim + na amazonu gdje sam naručivala ima dosta recenzija.
Mislim da ti to pomogne čisto za pokretljivost + ako sam dobro pročitala pridonosi ph ravnoteži dolje jel.

Dragi nema pojma još uvijek, strah me da će mu život past ako me vidi s tim  :Aparatic: 
Tak da ću probat to insertirat da on ne skuži, ne pitajte me kako ..... Vidjet ćemo. Samo da dođe na vrijeme, taman za vikend da imamo.

----------


## Garawa

Obavezno lubrikant ubrizgati makar 15min ranije da se ugrije u tebi.. 
Nisam koristila ali sam puno o tome čitala.

----------


## lotus5

Javim se sutra kad obavimo konzultacije.
Što se tiče lubrikanata, na fejsu mi stalno izbacuje one naziva "Conceive plus" i nekako sam uvijek bila skeptična oko toga i ne pomišljala na naručivanje istog ali evo, sada cemo imati povratnu informaciju iz prve ruke.

----------


## Beck

Garawa tak i budem... pa da vidimo ima li efekta.
Navodno mi već danas dolazi što je super jer mi je O sub ili ned  :Smile: 

Lotus gledala sam i ja taj Concieve plus i nešto se sve dvoumila, bilo mi je uopće glupa ideja da to naručujem ali ovaj kinderwunsch mi se baš nekako svidio, ne znam zašto.
Ne polažem neke velike nade u to ali neka probam sve što ima za probati hahaha

Nego ja sam danas išla ujutro vaditi krv a idući tjedan imam UZV i pregled za štitnjaču.
A to vađenje krvi jutros se otegnulo na sat vremena, jedva mi izvadili.
Na kraju sam izašla van s podljevima. Jer su jedva locirali venu a i to što su me piknuli skoro ništa krvi nije išlo.
Em taj stres pa onda još kad dođu nalazi, nadam se da mi nije se sve sporemetilo opet.

----------


## Beck

Lista za 28.7.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Pearl 22~~~~~~~~ 64.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc

I sad tek vidim da je očekivana O u sub ili ned. Ne znam kako sam ja po kalendaru zaključila tek za vikend no dobro.

----------


## Beck

Stigli mi nalazi krvi - radili mi TSH, FT3 i FT4 za štitnu.
Ovako na prvu kad gledam čini mi sve sve ok. TSH mi je prošli put bio oko 5 i nešto - povišen, a danas je bio 2,8 - što je ok. Za trudnoću bi trebao biti ispod 2 ali sam happy što nije viši nego prošli put  :Very Happy: 
Znači saaamo moram paziti na prehranu i konačno se natjerati na vježbanje. Mislim da bi mi to instant pomoglo u svemu - pa i u začeću.
Tako je i mojoj seki bilo. Nisu uspjevali 2 godine, napravili sve pretrage i kao sve ok. Krenula vježbati 4x tjedno treninge, paziti na hranu, smršavila 6kg - i evo 5 godina sad ima moj nećak.
A bili su već odustali od ideje uopće.
Znači samo se moram natjerati na to, a teško mi je s trenutnim rasporedom na poslu - moram se organizirati bolje!

----------


## JelenaR

Pozz curke evoo mene...dobro sam hvala na pitanju,samo sam u obavezama ludnica mi je ovih dana....nadam se da ste mi sve dobro...i trudnice moje da su ok i da napreduju...meni pisi 4.dc.....cuvajte se curke..pozz

----------


## lotus5

Ženske, da se javim, bili smo na konzultacijama na humanoj tj. morala sam ući sama. Doktorica je pogledala nalaze koje imamo, rekla da jajnici i folikuli sa slika od utz-a izgledaju super, hormoni isto tako. S obzirom da u osmom mjesecu ne rade moram im se javiti u rujnu da me naruče na provjeru prohodnosti jajovoda a u međuvremenu moram kod svojeg ginekologa napraviti briseve.
Himalaya, s obzirom da si i ti kod iste doktorice-prvi dojam mi je odličan-pristupačna je, simpatična, sve objasni  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Lista za 29.7.2020.

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Garawa ~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
JelenaR~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

Jutro cure! 
Lista updateana. Maknula sam Pearl, stvarno je nema već dugo -Pearl - ako nas čitaš i ako želiš natrag na listu javi seee!

Nego ja se baš čudno osjećam.
Pred par dana sam pisala da imam O bolove - no to je trajalo taj 1 i pol dan. Obično stvarno svaki ciklus to traje tako 5-6 dana pred O - i to ne mogu fulat jer su meni to bolovi kao kad imam M.
A sad ništa - osim taj dan i pol.
 O bi trebala biti u petak. Mene niš ne boli.
Trakice sam piškila prije 3 dana - nije bilo peaka tako da ti bolovi nisu bili O. Bila je jedan dan malo tamnija - pa onda opet svijetlija ali tak to bude stalno, ne mogu niš po tome zaključiti.
Danas, sutra i preksutra ću isto piškiti trakice ali bojim se kako nemam nikakvih bolova da ništa od O ovaj ciklus.
Nekako sam previše OK s obzirom da me inače zateže sve i boli ove dane.
Iscjedak ne znam kako da definiram.
Bilo ga je pred 2-3 dana i bio je onako gust i bjelkast - i pomislila da se bliži O ali još uvijek to nije rastezljivo kao kad je O pa ništa od toga.
Updateat ću vas ako vas zanima - ja se baš raspišem o raznim glupostima tj. volim svoje misli prenjeti ovdje vama - tako mi je lakše  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, je li ti predložila s čime krećete? Da, draga je jako. Međutim, ima toliko pacijentica da nekad bude u kaosu i malo površna. Sve se lako dogovori s njom.
Beck, meni je nakon tog bjelkastog za par dana ovulacija. Jesi pišnula koju lh trakicu?

----------


## Beck

Himalaya je cijelo vrijeme pišam trakice i ništa, to je sve tak nikakvo, nit svijetlo nit tamno.
A meni obično bude puno više iscjetka nego sada + bolovi. Ja ovulaciju tjedan dana ranije osjećam sve do dana O pa mi je ovo nekako razočaravajuće  :Rolling Eyes: 

Himalaya kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, nismo konkretno pričali o postupku s kojim ćemo krenuti, rekla je nek obavimo ovo što još moramo i kad se vidimo u rujnu da ćemo vidjeti što dalje i kako. 
Beck, meni je ginekolog potvrdio ovulacije no isto nekad ni sama točno ne znam kad će. Prekjučer sam već primijetila bjelanjkastu sluz i jučer išla pišnuti jednu trakicu ali još ništa.Očito ta sluz bude znak da za par dana stiže O.

----------


## Himalaya

Kod mene je stanje takvo da me doktorica ubacila na još jednu inseminaciju u petak  :Grin:  Kaže da je folikul tako lijep da ga ne želimo propustiti. Danas sam bila na folikulometriji i kaže da je pred pucanje. Sad je mene oprala paranoja da će puknut prije petka i ne znam da li da pokrijemo ili ne. Hoće li spermići biti ok za petak ako danas pokrijemo? Inače je spermiogram super. Folikul je na 17mm.

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

pišem vam s posla - evo gori mi telefon od poziva... Ne znam do kad ću tako... A dvoje ljudi iz mog tima smo na žalost odpustili zbog korone, do sada nije bilo posla za njih ali došlo je vrijeme kad se ja jednostavno utapam...
Nego, da vas obavijestim da sam redovita s vježbanjem - za sad sam na 3 puta tjedno i to mi je ok  :Smile: 
S hranom sam opet za vikend prekrdašila - nisam sad jako strašno ali opet nisam trebala... Našlo se nešto slatkiša i u nedjelju burek od sira (pita od sira - makar ja to zovem burek)...
I naravno, s nestrpljenjem čekam mengu koja bi trebala doći krajem tjedna/za vikend pa da krenemo u nove pokušaje.

Kako ste vi cure?
Himalaya čekamo te na raport  :Very Happy:

----------


## Himalaya

Evo me cure. Beta je 3000! Malo je reć da sam plakala kad sam dobila rezultate. Jako smo sretni i čekamo prvi pregled za dva tjedna. Nadam se da korona neće poremetiti planove i da će sve biti ok.

----------


## lotus5

Vau Himalaya, to je bome betčina  :Smile:  Sad možemo i onako pravo čestitati i zaželjeti sve najbolje  :Smile:  i nek se nastavi niz na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Himalaya predobra beta!!!  :Naklon:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Garawa

Meni je danas valjda O.. pokrili smo dva dana zaredom..
Sada čekanje..  :Aparatic:

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa, dođi na listu! Možda bude kratko i slatko!
Hvala cure. Još uvijek nemam osjećaj da sam trudna.

----------


## ljube555

Draga Himalaja, cestitam ti od svega srca!!!! Beta je prava

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

Lista za 20.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 37.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 11.dc

Garawa ako želiš na listu samo javi koji si dan ciklusa i ubacim te bez problema!

Himalaya čestitke, mislim da se sad možeš malo opustiti i poveseliti se!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Klooo

Himalaya uhuuuuuuu čestitam još jednom.  :Very Happy:  Imaš li kakve simptome? 

Cure kako ste? 
Mi smo obavili jutros spermiogram. Otišli smo ipak privatno jer sam skužila da ne bi stigli unutar sat vremena do Sv.Duha, a i još ne znam kakva je procedura sad zbog korone. Tako da bi već danas trebali doći nalazi.  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Ja jučer pišnula jednu trakicu, ništa još od crte...od danas malo aktivnije. Inače mi O bila oko14. /15.DC, prošli ciklus je bio nešto duži, vidjet ćemo kako će biti ovaj. 
Klooo, nek ste i to odradili  :Smile:

----------


## Klooo

Lotus onda smo nas dvije u akciji ovih dana  :Laughing:  Nadam se da je i Ivchy vrijedna. Ja isto nisam uhvatila još peak, valjda će danas sutra. 

Evo je nama već došao nalaz. Dijagnoza normozoospermia. MM je ful sretan i ponosan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lotus5

Klooo, samo akcija, bilo kad, bilo gdje hahaha  :Smile: 
Super za nalaz spermiograma, sad ste mirni što se toga tiče a mogu mislit kako je TM sretan i ponosan  :Smile: 
MM je zadnji spermiogram radio u svibnju (nalaz je bila normozoospermia), nadam se da je stanje ostalo isto). Što se tiče Rijeke zapravo i ne znam može li se igdje ić privatno napraviti spermiogram, bilo bi fora da postoji.

----------


## Beck

Kloo u koju ste polikliniku nosili uzorak? Ja sam isto bliža zapadu grada pa mi je korisno znati, piši mi u PP ako ti je nezgodno ovako javno.
I baš super što je nalaz dobar, sad samo gađajte ovulaciju i nemaš brige!
Lotus samo nek se nađe puno akcije  :Very Happy: 
A meni su ti se isto tako ciklusi produljili - dan po dan iz ciklusa u ciklus. Bili 28 dana u 12. mjesecu 2019. pa 30, pa 31 dan, pa evo sad 34 dana. Najduži do sad mi je bio 36 dana... Ne kužim kako se to potrefilo baš od kad radimo na bebi ali ginićka me uvjerava da je sve ispod 36 dana ok....

----------


## Klooo

Hahahah Lotus morat će tako nekako i biti  :Laughing: 

Beck mislim da smijem tu pisati (a i nije mi problem). Mi smo išli u BetaPlus polikliniku (NovaMed zdravstveni centar). To nam je skroz blizu, a i ako se ne varam oni su baš specijalizirani za reprodukcijsku medicinu.  Stvarno su mi izašli u susret jer su imali prvi slobodan termin 30.10. (sljedeći tjedan nismo u ZG pa mi je to bilo nezgodno, a krajem ovog tjedna mi ne paše jer čekam O. Sve ono iza mi je prekasno onda da bi mogli za drugi ciklus znati na čemu smo i kako krenuti s terapijom). U 9:50h smo ostavili uzorak (dali su nam da od doma donesemo). MM je trebao samo popuniti određene stvari i već u 10h smo bili doma. Nalaz je došao za 3h. Malo je reći da sam zadovljna. Gledala sam za Breyer jer je malo jeftiniji tamo, ali za spermiogram kod njih moraš ići u Ilicu što mi opet nije neka sreća.

----------


## Himalaya

Klooo, super nalaz! Bravooo!
Nemam nekih posebnih simptoma. Oni uobičajeni pms simptomi. Primjetila sam da su mi bradavice stalno krute. Ocrtavaju se ispod svake majice i to mi je smiješno jer inače nisam nosila grudnjak sa spužvicama s obzirom da imam jako male grude, ali sad moram jer ne mogu tako na posao. I da... Glava me češće boli. Skoro svaki dan. Kaže doktorica da je to od hormona i da je normalno.
Cure držim vam palčeve da uhvatite te peakove!

----------


## Beck

Lista za 21.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 38.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

Odbrojavalice

Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~  14.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~  12.dc

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

kod mene sve po starom, M po rasporedu bi trebala doći u subotu.
Kloo hvala ti za info! Dobro je znati, tako ću i ja probati kad uspijem ovog svog nagovoriti (prisiliti) da odemo to obaviti.
Himalaya hahahah vjerujem da je čudno to s bradavicama ali super, to je ustvari samo znak da hormoni rade svoje! Baš sam happy zbog tebe! Jesi rekla što svojima, mislim obitelji i prijateljima ili ne pričate nikome?

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cure. Kako ste?

Himalaya ne brini što nemaš sad možda neke posebno izražene simptome. Doći će i oni. Svaka žena drugačije reagira, a i još je rano. Bit će to sve u redu. Ja sam isto jakooo sretna zbog tebe. Pomoći ćemo ti da ti brže prođu ova dva tjedna do pregleda.  :Very Happy: 

Beck ako već treba doći, neka dođe čim prije da krene novi ciklus nova pobjeda. Jel ti se što smirila situacija na poslu?

Lotus jesi uhvatila peak? Ja još svoj nisam. Ne znam može li mi Duphastone utjecati na rezultate trakica. Naišla sam na komentar nekog ginekologa kao da može, ali mi nije baš jasno kako. Za bazalnu mi je jasno da se ovaj ciklus ne mogu previše osloniti na nju.

Ivchy di si nam ti?

----------


## Garawa

Kloo a zašto piješ duphaston prije nego si potvrdila ovulaciju?

----------


## Klooo

Garawa a pitala sam ga za to jer sam čitala da se pije poslije ovulacije, ali je rekao da neće Duphastone zakočiti ovulaciju, kao da slobodno krenem piti. Da pijem 12 dana pa da stanem.

----------


## Garawa

A vidiš meni je moj rekao da strogo pazim da prođe O pa da krenem piti.. jer zbuniš tijelo s progesteronom i ono misli da si već imala O. I kada ga prestanes piti dobiješ kroz koji dan.. 
Možda tvoj ginekolog za početak hoće da proba par mjeseci tako skratiti ciklus prvo pa da onda djelujte na ostalo..

----------


## Klooo

A da vjerojatno. Iako je na UZV-u vidio folikul od 11mm pa ono možda smo mogli sačekati, ali nezz ni sama. Vidit ćemo. I ako smo zeznuli O s ovim nisam previše tužna kad znam da sljedeći ciklus krećemo s nečim konkretnim i da je sljedeći ciklus početkom studenog, a ne početkom sljedeće godine  :Laughing:

----------


## Buncek

> Evo me cure. Beta je 3000! Malo je reć da sam plakala kad sam dobila rezultate. Jako smo sretni i čekamo prvi pregled za dva tjedna. Nadam se da korona neće poremetiti planove i da će sve biti ok.


Čestitam ti Himalaya od sveg srca, dobila sam još jedan poklon za ročkas!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će ti do kraja biti školska trudnoća bez ikakvih problema i da će se do proljeća/ljeta ta korona smiriti ili otkriti cjepivo pa da se nećeš ni oko toga uzrujavat.  :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

Pa da.. vjerujem da je teško kada su tako dugi ciklusi.. 
Kod mene su normalni..s tim da mi O šeta od 14 do 18 dc.. tako i duga faza ne traje mi uvijek 14 dana.. jedva 12 navučem..

----------


## Klooo

Zaredala su mi se zadnja dva jedan od 66, drugi od 81 dan. Inače su mi oko 33 neki prosjek. Garawa ako se ne varam ti si uhvatila peak. Držim ti fige za ovaj ciklus.  :Smile: 

Buncek sretan ti rođendan  :Very Happy:

----------


## lotus5

Klooo, evo upravo došla s posla i pišnula jednu trakicu, ništa još od peaka. Nisam ni nešto posebno osjetila u trbuhu još.

----------


## Garawa

Ja sam ovaj ciklus koristila cb za ovulaciju.. bio je smajlic..
Tako da kontam da smo pokrili plodne dane..i temperaturu  mjerim.. čekam još jednu da potvrdi O.

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala Buncek. Kako si? Jesi li prevalila pola trudnoće? Sretan rođendan! 
Jutros sam bila malo u panici jer su mi se cicke ispuhale, ali popodne su opet postale napuhane i bolne pa sam to pripisala hormonima. 
Klooo, i ja sam pila i još pijem duphastone nakon ovulacije. Posebno mi je to bilo naglašeno, ali moguće da tebi želi skratiti ciklus pa ga tako piješ. Stvarno ne znam ništa o tome, ali vjerujem da tvoj doktor zna što radi.
Beck, nismo još nikome rekli. Čekamo pregled. Zna moja najbolja prijateljica i par cura s kojima sam u mpo vodama. Mislim da ćemo reći nakon pregleda iako M u zadnje vrijeme spominje da pričekamo Božić. Ja ću izludit do tad, ali zapravo tad negdje će biti tri mjeseca ako sve bude ok.

----------


## IvchyOs

Evo me cure. I odmah vidim divnu predivnu vijest, Himalaya čestitke od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Pa to je prekrasno!

----------


## Beck

Lista za 22.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 39.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc

Odbrojavalice

Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 13.dc

----------


## lotus5

Jutros pišnula jednu trakicu koja je bila negativna, odnosno crtica se nije još pojavila. Bit će da će i ovaj ciklus biti duži pa će onda valjda i O biti kasnije.

----------


## Buncek

Himalaya u trecem sam tromjesecju. Dobro sam, jedino me muci ta zgaravica. Cijeli dan i noc. Biti ce to 8 mjeseci zgaravice, al nema veze - samo da sve bude ok s bebom. Pozitivna stvar je sto nisam dobila tako puno kg kao u prvoj trudnoći. ~~~ da sve bude ok i sretno ostalim curama isto da sto prije ugledaju pluseke.

----------


## Andydea123

Samo sam vas skicnula malo... Paaa Himalaya cestitaaaam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Beck

Lista za 23.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 40.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc

Odbrojavalice

Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 14.dc

----------


## Beck

Pozdrav cure,

ja ne znam što je meni zadnja 3 dana - kako pišem post pa radim nešto drugo - zaboravim stisnuti objavi .....
Inače kod mene je sve ok, čekam tu prokletu M a već dva dana me probada dolje - pogotovo navečer. Nervozna sam i svadljiva kao i inače prije M i baš sam imala neki slom jučer na poslu...

Lotus izgleda i tebi se produljuje - ali držim fige da ti dođe što prije. Ja se trudim probati sve živo samo da si malo skratim cikluse - bila bi sretna da budem tipa na 30 dana al ovako 34 je cijela vječnost  :Sad: 

Kloo gdje si nam ti, kako si, ima li znaka ovulaciji u ovih par dana?

----------


## Klooo

Bok cure. Jeste dobro?

Hehehe Lotus slabo nama ide to hvatanje peak-a. Tebi su se onda baš produljili ciklusi  :Sad: 

Beck držim fige da dođe sutra ako već mora doći. Je li ti išta bolja situacija na poslu?

Himalaya kako si? Što ima novo?  :Smile:  Ideš na pregled početkom studenog? Tvoj muž je kao i moj. On je isto rekao tek kad prođe 3 mjeseca onda govorimo. Opekli smo se zadnji put. Ali ja ne vidim ništa loše u tome da nakon pregleda, kad se i sama uvjeriš da je sve ok, podjeliš sretnu vijest s bližnjima. 

Kod mene ni traga O. Ne osjećam još grudi da me bole kao inače poslije O (iako sam mislila da će zbog Duphastona me odavno početi boliti). Trakice uvijek pokazuju približno jednako tamnu testnu liniju. Bazalna mi malo luduje (čudno spavam u zadnje vrijeme pa mi nije baš mjerodavna). Odustala sam da će od ovog ciklusa biti nešto. Jedva čekam idući.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lotus5

Na mojim trakicama ništa još, egg-white sluzi podosta, nadam se da slijedi O kroz par dana. Izgleda da su se stvarno ti moji ciklusi počeli mijenjati, do sada su bili na 27/28, prošli ciklus 31. Akcijamo i akcijat ćemo,nek se više i nama poklopi sve kako treba da ugledamo taj + hahahaha.

----------


## Riri92

I ja sam došla škicnuti i drago mi je da jesam! Himalaya, čestitam!!  :Heart:

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, vjerojatno će uskoro ovulacija. Sluz joj prethodi i to je vrijeme za akciju. Meni je trakica bila najtamnija kad sam imala najobilniju sluz.
Klooo, a ne znam što da ti kažem. Samo da dođe taj pregled i da prodišem. Što se tiče duphastone, mene grudi nisu boljele ništa jače i ništa manje s njim. 
Beck, možda ste nešto zmutili ovaj ciklus. Ja imam promjene raspoloženja - strašno. Plačem na Potjeru haha
Hvala Riri i Andydea! Nadam se da će ovaj put biti sve ok.

----------


## lotus5

Cure, mislim da sam ulovila peak  :Smile: 
https://ibb.co/KX3qFkd

----------


## Himalaya

Čini mi se kao da je mrvicu još svjetlija, ali možda je do fotografije. Ja bih pišnula još jednu navečer, ako ih imaš više! Akcija i samo akcija haha

Klooo, kako ti stojiš? 
Beck, ima li novosti?

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, naoružana sam trakicama  hahaha. Napravit ću svakako još jednu danas. Možda i dvije haha. Akcija akcija. Imaš pravo, malčice je ova crta svijetlija.

----------


## Beck

Lista za 24.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 41.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc

Odbrojavalice

Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 15.dc

----------


## Beck

Kod mene ništa još od M.
Napravila sam test ali bijel ko snijeg.
Imam bolove kao da će doći svaki tren tako da se nadam da bude sutra!
Kloo ma na poslu je super, prebacili smo se opet svi na rad od doma a i s obzirom na stanje s Koronom malo je splasnula količina posla!
Lotus i meni se čini da bi moglo to još tamniti! Javi dalje kako se razvija situacija.
Himalaya tebi šaljem pozitivne vibre ~~~~~~~ Probaj se opustiti iako znam da to sad glupo zvuči i ja se vjerojatno sama nebi opustila do nakon poroda haha  :Heart:

----------


## Klooo

Bok cure.

Lotus da i meni se čini da bi mogla još tamniti. Kad ih već imaš samo piški plus akcija i bit će to super. Držim fige da smućkate nešto. 

Beck žao mi je što su ti se tako ciklusi produžili i što je test negativan. Nisam sad predugo tu s vama, ali sjećam se da su ti bili kraći. Kad ja imam tako neki glupi ciklus i ako se zakačim nešto s MM i onda još ništa od tog ciklusa onda se tješim da ionako ne bih tako htjela napraviti bebača. To mora biti najbolji keks ikada i slično.  :Laughing: 

Himalaya znam otprilike kako se osjećaš sad u ovom periodu. Stalno osluškuješ je li sve u redu. Čim te malo manje grudi bole ili slično odma se pripadneš i osjećaš se "manje trudnom". Teško je te misli izbaciti iz glave i opustiti se. Tako da ti ja mogu sad samo poželjeti da ti čim prije vrijeme prođe do pregleda i da sve bude dobro.  :Heart: 

Kod mene ništa od peka. Čak mi je jučer testna bila svjetlija nego ovih zadnjih dana. Bazalna mi je sva nekako čudna. Većinu prepisujem nepravilnom spavanju, ali znam imati dosta niske temperature (kao i prije dok nisam bila na Duphastonu). Mislim da ću još danas i sutra piškiti trakice, a onda stati. Imam još 4-5 dana terapije tako da očekujem M krajem ili početkom mjeseca. Više sam usredotočena na sljedeći ciklus, ovaj sam već nekako otpisala u glavi. 

Himalaya kad se koristi femara ili klomifen je li znaš treba li neka pauza nakon par ciklusa ili? Koji dan ciklusa većinom se kreće piti? Čitala sam da neko krene od 2.dc, a netko od 5. dc.

----------


## Himalaya

Klooo, od kojeg dana ćeš početi piti klomifen ili femaru ovisi o trajanju ciklusa. Ja sam pila od 3.dc do 7.dc po dvije tabletice na dan. Mislim da se može piti 6 mjeseci i da između nije potrebna pauza. Međutim, ne mogu se piti na svoju ruku zbog mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće. Moraš obavezno biti pod nadzorom doktora. Ja sam super reagirala na femaru. Nju sam dobila jer ne stanjuje endometrij kao klomifen i ruši estrogen koji je meni bio povišen u prvoj fazi ciklusa, iako znam cure koje su bez problema zatrudnile s klomifenom.

----------


## lotus5

https://ibb.co/0ytzJ2R
Po ovome bih rekla da je O očito bila prije 11 ujutro kad sam pišnula prvu trakicu danas čiju sam fotku bila uploadala. Šta vi kažete?

----------


## Klooo

Himalaya hvala ti. Da znam da ne smijem na svoju ruku. Pitam više zbog toga jer očekujem da bi mogla M doći tamo u petak. A tad je ginekolog na godišnjem, a onda ide vikend. Pa kao pon će mi već biti 4dc.  :Laughing:  To ti ja sad vrtim sve scenarije hahaha. Da to sam čitala da femara ne stanjuje toliko endometrij. Ginekolog ne očekuje sad neke velike probleme kod nas, bar sam tako stekla dojam. Mislio je da su moji nalazi puno gori. Nadam se da će klomifen upaliti. Hvala ti puno na info.  :Heart:

----------


## Klooo

Lotus da ona trakica od jutros je tamnija od ove. Kad si jučer zadnju pišnula? Nije ti O vjerojatno još bila, nekih 12h-36h sati nakon peka kao bude, tako da bježi s foruma i zavodi muža  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, slažem se s Klooo. Ovulacija nastupa 12 - 36h kad je crtica najtamnija.

----------


## lotus5

Klooo, nasmijala si me  :Smile:  
Dan je k'o stvoren za valjanje po krevetu haha
(jučer sam pišnula trakice oko 15h i 19h i bile su negativne)

----------


## Pikulica1985

Himalaya, draga, čestitam ti! Nemaš pojma kako mi je drago  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Došla sam vas samo malo škicnuti i imam što vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cure. Kako ste?

Beck je li došla M?

Lotus prati i danas s trakicama stanje. Meni je prošli ciklus bio peak 31. dc, ali bazalna nije potvrdila O pa sam nastavila i na kraju je peak bio tek 64. dc. Iako bi kod tebe po danu ciklusa bilo za očekivati da ti je ono bio peak.

Himalaya nadam se da uživaš i odmaraš.  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Cure,prolazi vikend polako, nama prošao u akcijama, druženju s prijateljima i kuhanjem  :Smile:  (O trakica ista kao i zadnja jučer, crtice nisu iste... računam da je ono bio peak otprilike) 
Nadam se da ste i vi dobro i da uživate u vikendu  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala Pikulice! Draga, kako si ti? Koliko već brojiš?
Ja sam za vikend odmarala. Malo na kauču, malo u krevetu... Očistila sam ono što mi se dalo, skuhala ono što mi se jelo. Imala sam jedan plačljivi moment. Hormoni su me oprali, ali kasnije sam se smijala sama sebi. 
Kako ste provele vikend?

----------


## Beck

Lista za 26.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 43.dc +
Beck ~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 17.dc

----------


## Beck

Hej cure,

M još uvijek nije došla, baš sam nekako u banani jer je ovo još jedan pre dugi ciklus.
Čim dođem doma idem se probati naručiti kod ginekologa jer ovo stvarno više nema smisla.... nije normalno da mi ciklus traje 36 dana  :Sad: 
A da vam ne pričam koliko me ubije PMS, znači plačem na sve, luda sam i na poslu na svaku sitnicu, umorna sam, jajnici me tako rasturaju već 5 dana kao da ću dobiti a ono ništa...
Trudna nisam, svi testovi su negativni tako da uopće ne pomišljam na to...
Ne kužim kako mi je tako kasno bila ovulacija a imala sam iscjedak i bolove sve po kalendaru kada je trebala biti O (tj. uvijek par dana prije O).
Baš sam probijena radi toga....
I pitam se kakve su te moje ovulacije uopće kad tako kasne....

----------


## Pikulica1985

> Hvala Pikulice! Draga, kako si ti? Koliko već brojiš?
> Ja sam za vikend odmarala. Malo na kauču, malo u krevetu... Očistila sam ono što mi se dalo, skuhala ono što mi se jelo. Imala sam jedan plačljivi moment. Hormoni su me oprali, ali kasnije sam se smijala sama sebi. 
> Kako ste provele vikend?


Jesam ti rekla da moras “pojacati” ovulaciju  :Smile: 
Tako sam i ja uspjela, samo ti s femarom a ja sa klomifenom. 
Mi smo evo vec 24 tjedna, sa 38 tt idemo na carski.
Malo nas je korone strah ali prezivit cemo  :Smile:

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, možda ti kasni zbog stresa? Znam kako se osjećaš jer dijelim te iste brige. Kod mene je bilo sve kao što si opisala, ali isto tako želim da znaš da je to sve rješivo. Naruči se kod ginekologa i možda ćeš i ti dobiti nešto za "pojačati" ovulaciju kako je to Pikulica rekla. 

Pikulice, baš mi je drago da je sve ok. Ne znam što da ti kažem u vezi korone, nadam se da će se smirit i da će sve biti onako kako želite. Čuvaj se!

----------


## Beck

Hvala ti Himalaya na savjetu...
Ali prošle godine su mi ciklusi bili 28 - 30 dana. I sve je od siječnja krenulo u produživanje. Ovaj pariod oko i nakon korone sam bila pod najmanjim mogućim stresom ikada u životu....
Tako da mislim da nije od stresa...
Ne znam od čega je.... Nešto sam malo čitala i vidim da je najčešće povezano s pcos i štitnjačom tako da može biti zbog štitnajče...
Moram nazvati svoju ginekologicu, kod koje nikad do sad nisam bila - mislim na soc  :Smile:  i krenuti kod nje na preglede očito...

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cureeee  :Smile: 

Beck da definitivno se naruči kod ginekologa da vidite što je. Mislim da ti je dobro da izvadiš opet sve hormone (ne znam kad si vadila zadnji put) čisto da vidiš di si što si. Mi pokušavamo malo manje od vas ako se ne varam i evo već sljedeći ciklus krećemo s klomifenom. Prvi smo ciklus "potrošili" na vađenje hormona i nalaze.

Pikulice drago mi je za čuti da ti je klomifen pomogao. Želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja i isto navijam da se s koronom smiri.  :Smile:  

O pa ja sam u (Ne) čekalicama.  :Laughing:  Kako brzo proleti ciklus od kojeg ništa ne očekuješ.

----------


## Beck

Kloo nisam nikad prije vadila hormone...
Doktorica me pitala jel imam redovno M i kakvo mi je krvarenje i na temelju toga zaključila da je sve ok. Jedino me slala vaditi progesteron 21dc kao da potvrdi O.
A ja mislim da moram ja više toga izvaditi jer ovdje nešto ne štima...
Ja vam ne mogu opisati u kakvom sam ja PMS-u, mislim da ću sama sebe pokopati ovako.... Nisam se nikad do sad ovoliko veselila M.... Samo da prođe taj glupi filing...

----------


## lotus5

Super su mi ginekolozi koji na brzinu iz nekoliko pitanja mogu reć je li sve u redu sa ženinim zdravljem. Takav je i moj. Moj doduše još uvijek umjesto MPO koristi izraz "umjetna oplodnja".
Mogu reć da smo bome pokrili ove dane i da će valjda bit pozitivnog ishoda. Sad su najgori ovi dani do neočekivane M hahahaha.

----------


## Beck

Bravo Lotus a sad samo nemoj razmišljati o T i bit će sve OK hahhahah
Najgora 2 tjedna ikad...
Evo ja bi, da smo mi ekšli dobro pokrili plodne dane, dala sad ruku u vatru da sam trudna, da mi kasni i da testovi lažu hahahha
Al znam da nismo niš pokrili kak se spada i da nema šanse smo uopće imali akciju oko O... Baš se nisam dobro organizirala pa eto...
Idem po McDonalds nakon posla pa ravno u krevet cmoljiti na neku seriju, čekati M  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Klooo

Beck meni je moj ginekolog rekao da nema veze ako ja imam tj. prije kad sam imala redovite cikluse jer u principu s PCOS možeš imati M uredno, ali su O upitne i nikakve. Vidi kakvo ti je stanje sad sa štitnjačom i izvadi spolne hormone. Još probaj nekako da ti da uputnicu da to središ sad odmah ovaj ciklus. Bit će ti lakše kad kreneš s nečim. Ja sam nekako opuštenija i uopće mi nije bed što ovaj ciklus ništa, kad znam da početkom mjeseca idemo s nečim konkretnim i da sam u dobrim rukama.

----------


## Klooo

Ajmo Lotus, navijam za vas. Himalaya nam je sad pokrenila lavinu. Sad kad krenu plusevi na sve strane  :Very Happy:

----------


## lotus5

Beck, probat ću ne misliti na simptome i T, koliko to bude moguće.
Što se tiče akcije nismo se držali onoga "svaki drugi dan" nego svaki dan haha.
Osim što sam zadovoljna s tim, zadovoljna sam i sa svojom brojkom na vagi jer sam konačno sa 48,49 kg došla na 53kg  :Smile: Oduvijek sam patila za kilama. 
Beck, kao što kaže Klooo, probaj rješiti te neke stvari, čovjeku bude sve nekako lakše i entuzijazam poraste kad se nešto događa/mijenja prema naprijed.
Himalaya, nadam se da si i ti dobro... Kad god se tebe sjetim počnem razmišljati kakav to mora biti osjećaj kad na testu ugledaš taj + i ne mogu zamisliti hahaha. Neka ti sve u trudnoći prolazi najbolje moguće a nama drugima neka se + čim brže dogodi  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Drage moje.. 
Ja mislim da imam pozitivnog kineza.. ali ništa ne kačim od slika dok ne bude puno jača crta.. 
Imala sam prošlih ciklusa dosta nekih linija na tim svim testovima, bio kinez ili iz ljekarne.. tako da sam jako skeptična i u strahu..  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Garawa

Ustvari.. evo slika.. 
https://ibb.co/2SkRfQy
Držite fige da je ovo napokon istina.. 
Druga crtica se pojavi nakon 3 min.. roza boje je uživo..

----------


## Klooo

Garawa ja vidim linije. Iako jesu jakooo svijetle, ali tu su.  :Very Happy:  Koji ti je dpo? Neću ti još čestitati dok to malo ne potamni, ali baš sam sretna zbog tebe.

----------


## Garawa

Ili 7dpo ili 9dpo..za 4 dana trebam dobiti..

----------


## Garawa

Probala sam test i u vodu umočiti..onda bude bijel.. bez ikakve crte
.

----------


## lotus5

Garawa, i ja nešto vidim al najbolje ponoviti još  :Smile:  u svakom slučaju držim fige da to bude to  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Naravno..

----------


## Garawa

Htjela sam staviti i video..ali kad sam ga pogledala, snimak nikakav hah

----------


## Klooo

Garawa ja bi ponovila u srijedu ujutro. Držim fige da je to to.  :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa ja bi ponovila u srijedu ujutro. Držim fige da je to to.


Evo sad sam jedan umočila..zadnji je još mokar
https://ibb.co/qNFpxf1
Malo sam ovisnik o tim testovima.. ponoviti ću ga i sutra vjerojatno.

----------


## Klooo

Heheheheh baš si me nasmijala. Onda ujutro očekujem još jednu slikicu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lotus5

Garawa, nek te tješi- ja bih isto napravila što se tiče testova, moguće da bih i večeras još jednog pišnula ali i sutra ujutro hahaha.

----------


## Garawa

Mene su ti testovi izludili totalno.. ali uporno ih naručujem.. 
Ni s onima iz ljekarne nisam bolje prolazila..pa sjena ovakva pa onakva..ali ovaj mi se nekako čini stvaran..
Nije sjena..već je crta..roza..iako se na slikama ne vidi baš dobro.. 
Nestrpljivo čekam jutro..

----------


## BelleA

Hoces li probati digitalac? On bi trebao pokazati.. pripremam ti svakako čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. 
Evo da javim.. svi testovi..a napravila sam 3.. imaju istu crticu..roza..no jako tanku..tako da sam skeptična..
Za digitalac mislim da je još rano.. 
Čekamo sutra..da vidim hoće biti kakve promjene..

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa, rano ti je za bilo kakav test. Crta je obećavajuća, ali pričekaj još koji dan za digitalca. Baš se veselim raspletu situacije!
Ja sam sinoć završila na hitnu zbog izljeva krvi. Mislila sam da je sve gotovo. Imam hematom odmah pored ploda koji se još drži i doktorica misli da treperi srce iako se nije jasno vidjelo. Još je dosta rano za srce. Tek sam u 6tt. Dobila sam pojačanu terapiju duphastone i strogo mirovanje. Kad sam se vratila doma imala sam još jedan izljev krvi, ali bez grčeva i boli. Sad ležim i nadam se najboljem.

----------


## Garawa

Sve znam.. 
Samo sam jako umorna od svega.. i osjećam kako mi vrijeme prolazi..a nije baš da ga imam.. 39 mi je godina.. 
Koliko piješ duphastona? 
Miruj samo..ti hematomi su tako česti da mi bude čudno kada netko kaže da je sve po ps-u.

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, drž se i čuvaj(te) se...Neka sve bude u redu.
Garawa,što reći osim da čovjek treba imati puno živaca i strpljenja i svega što dolazi na ovom našem putu.

----------


## Himalaya

Pijem 6 komada na dan. Prije sam bila 2x1. Nisam imala pojma da su toliko česti.
Garawa, a znam da se tako osjećaš, ali ova crta je obećavajuća. Ako ih imaš puno, piški svaki dan pa gledaj ako tamni. Možda će te to izludit, sve znaš i sama. 
Hvala Lotus! Držim fige da ste nešto smutili!

----------


## Garawa

Imam ih more.. još 3 sam umočila i isto https://ibb.co/5Btx8s5 Meni je gin.rekao da pijem 3x1.. Budem pila do 28 dc.. dakle još dva dana
.

----------


## Klooo

Himalaya jako su česti ti hematomi. Moja kuma je imala hematom točno iznad ploda, ali sve je dobro završilo. Moj mali šećer ima već godinu i 2 mjeseca. Slušaj doktore i strogo miruj, a mi ti šaljemo pozitivne vibre da bude sve ok.  :Heart:  Sad čekaš pregled sljedeći tjedan ili moraš na kontrolu i ranije?

Garawa po meni je isto crta obećavajuća. Slažem se s Himalayom. Piški svako jutro jednu i gledaj kako tamni. Po meni digitalni nema nekog smisla. Ja sam ga kupila za prošlu trudnoću, ali više iz razloga što nisam znala koliko sam točno trudna jer sam imala dug ciklus. Brzo ti nestane onaj plus tako da nemaš od njega ništa. Ti ćeš znati koliko si trudna. Kupi si neki u sticku, kad crta već bude dosta vidljiva pa da imaš za uspomenu. Ja još čuvam svoj ClearBlue.  :Heart: 

Beck jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

Lotus kako si ti?

----------


## Beck

Ajme, nisam se nadala da će se ovoliko toga izdešavati od jučer popodne ...

Himalaya mislim da je jedino riješenje odmor i čekanje... sigurna sam da će sve biti ok! Moja kolegica s posla je također imala veliki hematom odmah kraj ploda, otišla na komplikacije praktčki čim je srce potvrđeno na pregledu i na kraju je sve bilo super, bez ikakvih problema. Sigurna sam da će tako biti i kod tebe!đđ
Garawa ja bi na tvom mjestu skoknula u apoteku po gravignost ultra ili cyclotest - oni su od 10mlu  - čisto da si potvrdiš s nekim drugom testom koji nije kinez.
Mislim da je svima bila neka sjena na kinezu tu i tamo - ali ovo je sad hrpa pozitivnih testova, ja nekako ne sumnjam uopće da si trudna... Pa ne mogu valdja svi ti testovi biti lažno pozitivni...
Ja ti želim od srca da je to to!!!

----------


## Beck

E da Kloo, dobro si me sjetila da napišem - dobila M jutros.... Nek sam ja nju dočekala...
Bilo je dosta bolno, popila tablete već 2 i čekam 16h da se sklupčam pod dekicu...

I da, moram svoju ginićku zvati da se naručim ....
Isplakala more suza jučer, dragi me pitao što mi je a ja sam eksplodirala... mrzim pms.
Danas sam kao da se ništa nije dogodilo haha

----------


## Beck

Lista za 27.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 44.dc +
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~   1.dc

----------


## BelleA

Koji je princip za ući na listu, ako me primate  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Mene lovi neka prehlada opet (od djece u vrtiću pokupila naravno), ko da me vlak zgazio, sve boli, vrat isto nekako, al nemam temperaturu i imam osjet njuha, i ne kašljem  :Smile:  Kupila sam si strepsilse, aspirin i topli čaj napravila i isto ispod deke.
Bila sam si danas u apoteci po još prenatalnih kapsula, tu i tamo ih se sjetim piti i kasnije skužila da mi je dala one za trudnice i dojilje al rekla bih da je sličan sastav ovih i prenatalnih tako da ne mislim ić mijenjati.

----------


## Klooo

Beck ajde neka je došla M. Sad idemo ispočetka. Uskoro ti se i ja pridružim pa ćemo zajedno u nove pobjede. Još sutra pijem Duphastone tako da očekujem M možda u petak, subotu.

Lotus dobro si me podsjetila da moram i ja kupiti prenatalne kapsule. Brzo ozdravi.

BelleA vjerujem da će se sve cure složiti ako kažem dobrodošla. Napiši koji si dan ciklusa pa te Beck stavi na listu. Možeš nam i nešto napisati o sebi  :Smile:

----------


## tina24

Pozdrav curke,

Morala sam obnoviti račun na ovom forumu prije par godina dok sam prolazila isto sam bila na drugom forumu iste tematike.

Prije par godina trebalo nam je godinu dana da napravimo malog bebaca koji je ispao savršen iako je bilo nekih problema tijekom trudnoce na kraju je sve ispalo super.

Zadnja M bila je 15.9. , ocekivana je trebala biti 15.10. ali se nije pojavila , radila sam test 2 dana prije negativan, na dan izostanka negativan, 4 dana izostanak negativan sve manje nade , 7 dana od izostanka test negativan i vec sam odlustala.

Imali smo još jedan test ne iskorišten te smo napravili 8 dana od izostanka M još jedan i pokazao se plus. U ponedeljak sam vadila betu i bila 139, sada ćekam Srijedu da vidimo dali se dupla.

Malo me zabrinjava ova mala beta od 139 samo a M mi praktički kasni preko 11 dana :/

----------


## Himalaya

Lotus, ja sam pila prenatale za trudnice za boostanje jajnih stanica. To ti je sasvim ok za pit, a možda je teta u ljekarni nešto predosjetila. 
Beck, neka je mučenje gotovo. Sad u nove pobjede.
Klooo, a možda je ne dobiješ. Ja bih zapravo voljela da sve u ovom ciklusu vidite svoj plus.
Garawa, kako je? 
BelleA, dobro došla na listu!

----------


## Garawa

Jutro, da vam se javim.  
Dala sam mužu da proba testove. 
Dakle i kod njega imaju takve sjenice.. malo slabije nego kod mene ali vidljive.

----------


## lotus5

Garawa, kad je trebala doći M?

----------


## Garawa

Za dva dana trebam dobiti.. danas sam 27dc
Ciklusi su mi uredni.. 28/29 dana..

----------


## lotus5

Hm, ajde vidjet ćeš kroz dan dva ako M ipak ne dođe...jer je "čudno" da je skoro isto reagiralo kad je i suprug pišnuo...još držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, kako si ti? Druge curke?
Ja bi da je kraj ciklusa i da znam na čemu smo hahahaha

----------


## Garawa

> Hm, ajde vidjet ćeš kroz dan dva ako M ipak ne dođe...jer je "čudno" da je skoro isto reagiralo kad je i suprug pišnuo...još držim fige


Ovo je moj https://ibb.co/hd1tNFX
Ovo su njegovi https://ibb.co/FKmnJZk
Ma smeće od testova.. šta drugo misliti.

----------


## Himalaya

Garawa, kod tebe je malo jača crta, ali nije to dovoljno pouzdano. Testovi su očito smeće.

Lotus, tako tako sam. S obzirom da ležim i mirujem stalno čitam po internetu sve i svašta. Sad me brine da se nisu jasno vidjeli otkucaji pa što to znači, jeli gestacijska prevelika i već je unutra trebao biti plod... Svašta mi prolazi kroz glavu. Jučer smo rekli obitelji jer ne mogu samo nestati s lica zemlje pa smo rekli razlog mirovanja. Moja mama je mislila da imam koronu pa da ih zbog toga izbjegavam haha
Čekam taj ponedjeljak i nadam se da će puno toga biti jasnije.

----------


## Beck

*BelleA samo mi pošalji koji si danas dan ciklusa i to je to, ubacim te.
*Javiš kad si dobila M - onda ti pišem 1. dc  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Lista za 28.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 45.dc +
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~  28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure!

Garawa užasno je to čudno, ma ti testovi su stvarno ono.... Ja isto imam neku ovisnost o testovima ali kad ovak nešto vidim baš si mislim da je bolje da ih ni ne kupujem...
Meni jedino ti iz ljekarne testovi nisu nikad dali lažne crte.
A već dva puta je Clearblue early imao crte - i to isto tako jasno vidljive i plave (ne sive)....
Tak da ne znam kakav ti je sad plan, čekate još 2 dana pa da vidimo da li se M pojavila?

----------


## Garawa

Pa da.. čekati da bude 14dpo jer inače uspijem navući  12dpo pa stati s duphastonom..

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cure.

*Garawa* ne znam što da ti kažem. Nisam mislila da je takvo što moguće. Ja ću svejedno biti pozitivna i držati fige da je to to. Nadam se da ti M neće doći i da ćeš ugledati pravi plusić bez da se misliš jel je ili nije.

*Himalaya* znam da ti nije lako. Ali budi jaka. Probaj nekako maknuti negativne misli. Kad sam ja googlala prošle godine isto veličinu gestacijske i da li bi već do sad trebao biti plod pa pusta matematika da odredim koliko sam točno trudna, čitanje po netu koji su simptomi u tom tjednu, koliki plod treba biti, samo sam po forumu pokušavala naći pozitivne ishode. Sve ovo negativno bi preskakala. A i nažalost činjenica je da ćeš čitajući po forumima naići na više negativnih ishoda. Ali vjeruj mi da ima puno pozitivnih priča samo nisu podjeljene. Znam par cura koje su imale hematom u ranoj trudnoći i sve je dobro završilo. Mojoj kumi su u 5,6 tt otkrili hematom. Na UZV se nije ništa vidjelo, osim hematoma. Strogo mirovanje. I onda u 8 tt sve na mjestu. Hematom je još bio prisutan. Skoro cijelu trudnoću mirovanje, ali isplatilo se. Druga frendica nakon blighted ovum pa biokemijske ostala trudna. Isto hematom joj našli. Isto mirovanje i evo sad blizanci imaju 5 mjeseci. Držim fige za ponedjeljak.  :Heart: 

*Lotus* hehehheh da ti bar mogu ubrzati ove dane. Držim fige.

*Tina* jesu ti ciklusi uredni? Znaš li točno kad ti je bila O?

Beck jesi zvala ginekologicu?

Što se mene tiče uvjerena sam da ovaj ciklus ništa jer sam 99% sigurna da O nije bila. Sinoć mi je trakica bila najtamnija do sad, ali ipak nije još peak. Sad sam baš popiškila još jednu, ali je svjetlija. Jutros mi je bila zadnja tableta Duphastona. Čudan je ovaj ciklus. Mislim da je Duphastone ipak zeznio O (16.10. na UZV-u je bio vodeći folikul od 11mm). Do sad bi već trebala biti O.

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, mogu samo zamisliti kako ti sad prolazi to čekanje i razmišljanje o svemu tome i čitanje po internetu-mislim da bi svaka od nas tako jer je to nekako prirodno. Po tvojem pisanju po forumu rekla bih da si "čelična" ženska, izhendlat ćeš ti to i trenutno ništa drugo ne možeš nego se nadati da će sve biti u redu (i mi vjerujemo da oće i da će te brige nestati)  :Smile: 
Što se tiče tih testova za T-zaj....a je to stvar, pogotovo kad tako nešto pokažu pa čovjek nije siguran a opet bi volio da je to to pa psiha radi 100 na sat.

----------


## Klooo

Himalaya da i ja sam, kao i Lotus, stekla dojam da si "čelična" žena. Dobro si ju opisala Lotus. Svi smo uz tebe i držimo ti fige i šaljemo pozitivne vibre.

----------


## tina24

> *Tina* jesu ti ciklusi uredni? Znaš li točno kad ti je bila O?


Neznam kada mi je bila O (da ovaj mjesec nije uspjelo, onda bi radila testove O i baz. temperature ), dobila sam danas rezultate druge beta hcg-a , u Ponedeljak je bila 139, danas (Srijeda) točno 48 sati nakon prve bete, druga beta je 305.

Znači pravilno se beta dupla, čak i više od dupla unutar 48 sati  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala cure. Dobro ste mi skenirale haha
Prilično sam stabilna i realna, ali ovaj put me očito hormoni pucaji. Zabrinuta sam,ali ne mogu baš previše napraviti.

----------


## Garawa

> Neznam kada mi je bila O (da ovaj mjesec nije uspjelo, onda bi radila testove O i baz. temperature ), dobila sam danas rezultate druge beta hcg-a , u Ponedeljak je bila 139, danas (Srijeda) točno 48 sati nakon prve bete, druga beta je 305.
> 
> Znači pravilno se beta dupla, čak i više od dupla unutar 48 sati  !


Čestitam ti  :grouphug:

----------


## BelleA

Garawa pa ne mogu vjeovati ovo za testove, koje sranje. Ajd da jedan njegov ima sjenu, ali dva... a niš, još se nadamo! Možda on ima onu simpatizirajuću trudnoću ili kako se to već zove  :Smile:  

Meni je 15 dc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beck

Lista za 29.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 46.dc +
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~  29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~  22.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~  20.dc
BelleA ~~~~~~~~  16.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure!

Himalaya slažem se sa svime što su cure napisale! Isto tako, normalno je da brineš i malo paničariš ali nekako se po tvom pisanju vidi da je sve to u granici normale...
Mislim da nema žene koja ide kroz trudnoću bez ijedne brige .... 

Kloo pa možda O nije bila još uvijek, valjda bude došla.... Mislim da bi bilo dobro da te stavi bar jedan ciklus na folikulometriju jer tko zna kako se folikuli razvijaju :/
Nisam još nazvala doktoricu, sve nešto to odgađam ali budem danas ili sutra jer moram...
Nejde mi se privatno sve to opet raditi :/

BelleA dobro nam došla na listu!
Slobodno nam napišeš malo više o sebi, koliko dugo pokušavate, koliko imate godina i sve što ti padne na pamet  :Smile:

----------


## Buncek

> Hvala cure. Dobro ste mi skenirale haha
> Prilično sam stabilna i realna, ali ovaj put me očito hormoni pucaji. Zabrinuta sam,ali ne mogu baš previše napraviti.


Himalaya meni je zadnja m bila 11.4. i 26.5. se vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica. S tim da je mjerio samo manji promjer pa mu je ispalo da je gestacijska za 4t4d, a ovaj duži promjer je gotovo bio trostruko veći. Tad sam bila 6+3.
Onda već za tjedan dana se već sve vidjelo: CRL 0.88 cm, ŽV 5 mm i otkucaji, čak mi ih je pustio na zvučnik da me utješi.
A sad je bebač prije dva tjedna već imao preko kile .

Na početku je to očito to tako jer sam čula još takvih priča da se sa 6 tjedana nije ništa vidjelo pa se pojavilo za tjedan dana. Utješno je što za mjesec dana se već vidi prava mala beba na ultrazvuku  :Grin: 

Žao mi je zbog krvarenja i hematoma, to sam isto čitala i čula od prijateljica da im se desilo pa da je bilo ipak na kraju sve ok - samo su morale mirovati.

----------


## Himalaya

Hvala Buncek.
Utješila si me. Danas su me zvali da mi odgađaju pregled za dva dana jer nema doktorice tako da ću dva dana duže još luditi, ali ako je to cijena koju moram platiti... samo daj! Osjećam se skroz dobro i čini mi se da su mučnine počele. 
Beck, nazovi doktoricu i dogovori pregled. Nemoj odgađat jer je zbog korone sve neizvjesno.

----------


## Beck

Lista za 30.10.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 47.dc +
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 21.dc
BelleA ~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## lotus5

Cure, šta ima kod vas?
Ja sam bolje što se prehlade tiče. Što se tiče onog zbog čega smo sve tu osjetim tu i tamo  kako me nešto "štrecne" al još je rano uopće i misliti na bilo šta hahahaha. Ovog je mjeseca O bila tamo negdje 18./19.DC pa će onda i cijeli ciklus biti duži kao i onaj prošli (koji je trajao 31 dan), tako da po meni ne trebam još (ne)očekivati M.
Inače su mi ciklus bili na 27/28 dana.

----------


## Klooo

Bok cure. Kako ste?

Tina čestitam!  :Smile: 

Lotus ajde super što prehlada prolazi. Još samo da i ovi dani do neočekivane M prođu. 

Himalaya kako si? 

Beck jesi zvala ginekologicu? Ja ću te svaki dan pilati dok ne nazoveš  :Laughing: 

Kod mene nema baš ništa. Ni M nije došla nit me grudi bole. Baš ništa. Danas je drugi dan od zadnjeg Duphastona, valjda će sutra prekosutra doći M. Mislim rekao je ginekolog ako ne dođe da napravim test, ali ja sam stvarno 99% uvjerena da nije bilo O ovaj mjesec. Moram se pohvaliti da zadnjih 10 dana vježbam svaki dan. Išla sam kupiti vagu.  :Laughing:  Imam 56 kg. Malo sam se zbucala očito. Tako da mi je cilj vratiti se na 50ak kg.

----------


## Klooo

E i zaboravila sam pitati. Garawa kakvo je stanje? Javi nam se. Ja još držim fige.  :Heart:

----------


## lotus5

Klooo, mogu ja uzeti koji tvoj kilogram, šalji u Rijeku  :Smile:  Kao što sam već bila pisala-uvijek sam patila za kojim kg više i još uvijek patim haha. Na moju visinu od 1,60m dobro bi došao još koji. Onda kad nekom kukam o ovome svi mi samo kažu :"Ne brini, udebljat ćeš se kad budeš T" a meni tlak odmah skoči  :Smile: .

----------


## Klooo

Hahahahhaha Lotus još pitaš. Šalji adresu  :Very Happy:  Ti si dosta viša od mene. Ja sam 152 cm. Iako mi je ovo ok, nije da ja patim biti mršavica, ali trbuh mi je problematično područje.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lotus5

Klooo, pošaljem ti u poruci adresu hahaha  :Smile:  
Cure, dobro se provedite za vikend i odmorite (Himalaya, drž' se  :Smile: ). MM i ja ćemo ovaj vikend zapičit na otok posjetit obitelj.

----------


## Himalaya

Vidim ja da smo mi sve neke štrkljavice. 
Cure, odmorite za vikend. Ja ću biti na relaciji krevet - kauč pa se izguštajte u prirodi i za mene.

----------


## lotus5

Himalaya, zar i ti? Baš smo onda jedna prava ekipa hahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. M još nema.. čekam je.. tj.ne čekam haha 
A trudim se biti pozitivna.. 
Čim bude novosti javim.. pa kakve god bile..

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cure. Nadam se da odmarate.

Himalaya ja sam jučer odradila šetnju po prirodi i za tebe i za sve cure koje su odmarale. Dragi i ja samo planinarili skoro 7h i prešli malo manje od 20km. Osvojili smo dva vrha za planinarski dnevnik HPO. Za sad ih imamo 45  :Very Happy: 

Beck danas mi je 2. dc. Došla M jučer tako da sutra zovem ginekologa za dogovor za folikulometrije i klomifen. Sutra putujemo kod mene doma brati masline.  :Smile: 

Garawa držim fige.

Cure uživajte!

----------


## Beck

Lista za 2.11.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 50.dc +
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~  26.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 24.dc
BelleA ~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Beck

Hej cure,

ja sam se ovaj vikend totalno isključila, odmorila, naspavala, najela itd.
Inače ja nisam kao vi štrkljavica, imam viška i to dosta... Muku mučim s kilama cijeli život ali ajde. Zato se trudim vježbati i zdravo hraniti sada - a i inače stvarno ok jedem samo eto nekad me lupi želja za slatkim i zato se vjerojatno i udebljam lako..
Garawa ima li kakvih vijesti, držiš nas u neizvjesnosti!
Kloo stvarno je super, ako ništa drugo, što ti je ovaj ciklus trajao normalno! Tj 30 dana - naspram 60... To je odlično  :Smile:

----------


## Beck

Lista za 3.11.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 51.dc +
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 25.dc
BelleA ~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure!

Nadam se da ste sve OK, ima li kakvih novosti?
Garawa, Lotus?  :Smile: 

Himalaya?

Mi sve druge smo u dosta niskom startu pa tu vjerojatno nema nekih novosti...
Ja se samo mogu nadati da bi O mogla biti malo ranije...

----------


## Himalaya

Hej, ok sam. Mantram pozitivu za sutrašnji pregled. Javim vam sve.

----------


## lotus5

Curke, inače bih danas otprilike dobila M  da je uobičajen ciklus, ovako računam da (ne)ce doci do subote otprilike. Ja pak mantram da mi M ne dođe. Tebi Himalaya neka sutra sve prođe u najboljem redu.

----------


## lotus5

Svaki dan osjetim barem malo rovarenja u trbuhu i žiganja u jajnicima, malo češće idem pišati i bradavice su malo bolne al sve to može biti i znak T i PMS.a ili rezultat rada psihe hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## Garawa

M. još nema.. sutra ću test ujutro.. ali mislim da od duphastona ne dobivam..inače je i preko njega znala krenuti,no ovaj puta nije..

----------


## tina24

> Neznam kada mi je bila O (da ovaj mjesec nije uspjelo, onda bi radila testove O i baz. temperature ), dobila sam danas rezultate druge beta hcg-a , u Ponedeljak je bila 139, danas (Srijeda) točno 48 sati nakon prve bete, druga beta je 305.
> 
> Znači pravilno se beta dupla, čak i više od dupla unutar 48 sati  !



Nažalost, jučer sam bila na prvom pregledu nema GV, nema ploda, nema srca. Vadila odmah betu po preporuci ginekologa, beta je pala sa 305 na 44, kao da mi se svijet srusio.

Što dalje ? Kada bi mogla očekivati M ? Kada bi mogli ponovo krenuti u akciju ? Sve je krenula tako lijepo, pravilno se duplalo i onda hladan tuš.

----------


## Klooo

Jutro cure.

Himalaya mislim na tebe i držim fige za danas.  :Heart: 

Garawa, Lotus navijam za vaše plusiće. Nadam se da neće M doći. Garawa definitivno škicnem forum kasnije da vidim što kaže test.

Beck jesi zvala ginekologicu?  :Grin:  

Ja sam se čula sa svojim. Dao mi je klomifen 1x1 od 5. do 9. dc. i onda 10.dc ciklusa na UZV da dođem pa ćemo vidjeti. Ja sam u radnoj akciji branja maslina pa ne tipkam puno, ali vas škicam.  :grouphug: 

Tina jako mi je žao. Jesu ti rekli koja je dijagnoza? Ja sam imala blighted ovum prije malo više od godine dana. Nakon medikamentoznog sam krvarila 10ak dana. Taj ciklus mi je trajao 20 dana. Sljedeći je opet bio 20 dana. I onda su mi se unormalili ciklusi. Mislim da ako si ti spremna da možete od prvog ciklusa odmah u akciju. Mi smo trebali sačekati 2 ciklusa. Koliko sam shvatila ti ne trebaš ići na nikakav zahvat?

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

Lista za 4.11.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 52.dc +
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

BelleA ~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Beck

Tina jako mi je žao... Nisam imala nikad takvo iskustvo pa na žalost ne znam odogovor na pitanje kad možete opet krenuti... Ali čisto za utjehu čula sam da najčešće nakon biokemijske/spontanog bude dobitni ciklus ... Tako da držim fige!

Garawa radiš danas test? Daj slike! Želim ti svu sreću, imam dobar filing!
Himalaya šaljem pozitivne vibre, držim fige i javljaj nam kako je prošlo.
Kloo nisam... Ja sam vam od jučer u samoizolaciji... jer možda imam koronu.... a to je sve možda jer idem sutra na testiranje... Imam temperaturu 38, boli me kod pluća, teško dišem i glava me ubija... Iskreno nadam se da je samo neka viroza... Užas, mrzim se jer ju nisam nazvala i obavila to prije....
Super, Klomifen bi ti trebao potaknuti O! Držim fige da je ovo vaš ciklus!
Lotus - ovo s bradavicama je jako dobar znak! Držimo fige da je to to!

----------


## Garawa

Jutro. M nema,test negativan.. 
Bome novost za mene.. danas 34 dan ciklusa.. 
Po prvi puta u životu tako kasni  :Confused:

----------


## Beck

> Jutro. M nema,test negativan.. 
> Bome novost za mene.. danas 34 dan ciklusa.. 
> Po prvi puta u životu tako kasni


Užasno čudno i glupo... Žao mi je za negativan test  :Sad: 
Znači svi oni kinezi su bili za bezveze?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Himalaya

Tina, mi smo nakon biokemijske odmah sljedeći ciklus išli u novi postupak,a prokrvarila sam kad je beta pala ispod 12 ili tako nešto.

Garawa, žao mi je. Očito se nešto zbrčkalo ovaj mjesec iako ako ne dobiješ, napravi još jedan test. Možda je bila kasnija oplodnja ili tko zna. 

Beck, žao mi je za samoizolaciju. Teško je to postalo kontrolirati i nažalost svi ćemo kad tad završiti u samoizolaciji.

Klooo, sretno s klomifenom. Vjerujem da će pomoć u ostvarivanju trudnoće. Meni je barem femara sve zrihtala kako treba. 

Lotus, ima li novosti?

Mi smo vidjeli srčekoooo. Jako smo sretni zbog toga, ali moram i dalje ležat i mirovat jer hematom je tik uz gestacijsku. Međutim, sad lakše dišem. Sutra planiram otvoriti novo Odbrojavanje. Nadam se da ću znat haha

----------


## Himalaya

Zapravo pričekat ću Lotus i Ivchy za novo Odbrojavanje.

----------


## IvchyOs

Evo me. 1 dc danas.
Dobila Estrofem, Klomifen, Utrogestan. Za 12 dana folikulometrija. Iako kaže dr. da su nam šanse jako jako male, jer su nalazi koma

----------


## lotus5

Beck, proći će i to, samo da nije previše ozbiljno po zdravlje, izdrži!
Himalaya, divno za srčeko  :Smile: 
Kod mene nema nikakve promjene, još koji dan čekam i opalit ću test, ako ne i prije hahaha. Doma imam dva komada.

----------


## Buncek

> Tina, mi smo nakon biokemijske odmah sljedeći ciklus išli u novi postupak,a prokrvarila sam kad je beta pala ispod 12 ili tako nešto.
> 
> Garawa, žao mi je. Očito se nešto zbrčkalo ovaj mjesec iako ako ne dobiješ, napravi još jedan test. Možda je bila kasnija oplodnja ili tko zna. 
> 
> Beck, žao mi je za samoizolaciju. Teško je to postalo kontrolirati i nažalost svi ćemo kad tad završiti u samoizolaciji.
> 
> Klooo, sretno s klomifenom. Vjerujem da će pomoć u ostvarivanju trudnoće. Meni je barem femara sve zrihtala kako treba. 
> 
> Lotus, ima li novosti?
> ...



Čestitam Himalaya  :Heart:  Kad ti je opet pregled?

----------


## Garawa

Jutro.. 
Jutros napravim test..i neka sjena.. pojavila se u roku od 3 min..i evo sada odem na wc..kad ono krv.. 
Dakle  :Nope:  :No: 
Makar je došla da me ne muči više..

----------


## Himalaya

Buncek, za 2/3 tjedna kažu na humanoj. Sad s humane prelazim kod svog ginekologa pa ovisno kad me naruči. Danas radi popodne pa ću ga nazvati.

Garawa, žao mi je. Barem je mučenje gotovo. Drš se!

----------


## Beck

Himalaya dok otvoriš novo odbrojavanje prebacimo se tamo - pa tamo zaljepim i današnju listu  :Smile: 
Garawa a joooj, možda je to bila neka biokemijska?
Lotus čekam te s testom, fale mi malo kako nisam zadnji ciklus se ni nadala ičemu  :Saint:

----------


## Himalaya

Beck, pričekat ću Lotus i njezin test. Možda otvorimo zajedničko Odbrojavanje.

----------


## lotus5

Ženske, danas mi 29.DC, prošli mjesec mi M stigla nakon 31. dana. Jučer navečer i jutros sam bila uvjerena da dolazi M jer je u trbuhu sve nešto radilo kao kad dobijem ali još uvijek ništa od M (neka tako i ostane haha). Imam tračak nade  :Smile:

----------


## IvchyOs

Garawa baš mi je žao.. Neizvjesnost je ipak najgora.
Himalaya vidim da ste i srčeko čuli, aaaa  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure,

Lista za 5.11.2020.

(Ne) čekalice

Himalaya ~~~~~~~ 53.dc +
Lotus5 ~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
IvchyOs ~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

BelleA ~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Beck ~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Klooo ~~~~~~~~~6.dc

evo cure ovdje lista pa nek se nađe!

----------


## BelleA

Nažalost meni uranila, danas neko krvarenje prejako za spoting pa ako ne krene ful danas, bude sutra..

Grozno mi ne pao neuspjeh ovaj ciklus jer sam imala čak beke sintome i vjerovala da je ovaj cillus baš taj!

Naravno, gore je kad zapravo imaš betu pa se razočaraš, ali eto, morala sam se malo pojadati. Jako me opral tuga, valjda još pojačana PMS-om..

----------


## lotus5

BelleA, znam kakvo je to razočaranje (kad ti stigne M) a znaju i sve ostale cure tu. Normalno je da čovjek u tom trenu/taj dan bude u banani pogotovo kad željno iščekuje T.
Evo ja danas razmišljam dal bi mi bio veći bed ić pišnut test za T i da mi pokaže -  ili dočekat M hahaha, eto.

----------


## Garawa

Prva ja sam se ubijala ovih mjeseci.. te trakice,te bazalna.. dovela sam se do ludila..i iz mjeseca u mjesec - 
Pod velikim sam stresom na poslu..moguće da i to igra veliku ulogu.
Ovaj mjesec ne budem ništa.. test samo ako izostane

----------


## Beck

Jutro cure!

Lotus kad budeš pišnula taj test?
Ma meni su testovi još nekako i ok... ali taj dan kad dođe menga je najgori... jer onda stvarno znaš da je sve gotovo...

----------


## Beck

BelleA - javi mi ako dobiješ danas da znam pisati 1. dan ciklusa...

----------


## IvchyOs

> BelleA - javi mi ako dobiješ danas da znam pisati 1. dan ciklusa...


Beck meni je 3. dc

----------


## lotus5

Rekla bih da je meni stigla M tako da će ovo biti 1.DC  :Sad:

----------


## Himalaya

Žao mi je Lotus. Nadala sam se da ćemo zajedno u novo Odbrojavanje kao dvije sugrađanke. 
Novo Odbrojavanje je otvoreno. Nadam se da će biti kratko s puno plusića. Vidimo se tamo!

----------

